# A couple of my favorites



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Here are a couple of my favorite long guns.

This is a Rifle Dynamics M4 built using a Fail Zero Upper receiver. It requires no lube as the Bolt Carrier, bolt, charging handle, upper receiver and hammer are coated with Nickel Boron. They use the Knight Rail System and this one is fitted with an EOTECH, Surefire light and a Gen 1 Redimag.



















This is my M1A. It was made in late 2001 and was put together by SA using some of the last GI parts. It has a 1963 TRW barrel and a lot of GI internals. I swapped out the NM Stock and replaced it with a fiberglass one. I filled in the drain hole and added a sling swivel for the bipod then drilled the stock for the adjustable cheek piece. The optic is a fixed 10x mil dot.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Both rifles are very nice. I like the redimag on your M4. Im looking into the redimag system for the colt....


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Those would get the job done :mrgreen:

Very niice

:smt1099


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pics,

Those are fine weapon sir.


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice .


----------

